# Doctor Strange: Marvel bereut eine bestimmte Casting-Entscheidung



## AndreLinken (21. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Doctor Strange: Marvel bereut eine bestimmte Casting-Entscheidung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Doctor Strange: Marvel bereut eine bestimmte Casting-Entscheidung*


----------



## ego1899 (21. Mai 2021)

Schon ziemlich verwerflich. Andersrum wäre ja kein Problem. Aber so...?


----------



## McDrake (21. Mai 2021)

Aber es war immerhin eine Frau anstatt eines Mannes.
Dafür gabs sicher dann wiederum viel Lob


----------



## devilsreject (21. Mai 2021)

Joar das jetzt weswegen genau ein Problem?... Interessiert das Zuschauer wirklich? Ich meine letzlich geht es doch um schauspielerische Leistung und ob die Rolle glaubhaft rüber kommt. Mir persönlich ist dabei vollkommen egal ob Mann, Frau oder welche Hautfarbe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Mai 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Aber es war immerhin eine Frau anstatt eines Mannes.
> Dafür gabs sicher dann wiederum viel Lob


Überhaupt !
Man stelle sich vor, die Schauspieler sehen obentrein ganz anders aus als die Comicvorlagen !
#shitstormincoming


----------



## Strauchritter (21. Mai 2021)

Immerhin hat Marvel mit Robert Downey Jr. die Rolle des Iron Man mit einem Schwarzen prominent besetzt.
Seine Leistung in Tropic Thunder war durchaus respektabel, daher gut das Marvel ihn in mehreren Filmen als Held in den Fokus setzt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Joar das jetzt weswegen genau ein Problem?... Interessiert das Zuschauer wirklich?


Wenn man sich für die Comicvorlage interessiert, ja dann spielt das ne große Rolle.


----------



## Spruso (21. Mai 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn man sich für die Comicvorlage interessiert, ja dann spielt das ne große Rolle.


Ich bin ja auch für Diversität, aber irgendwie leben wir schon in einer komischen Zeit.

Hier ist es für Kenner der Vorlage ein Problem, wenn ein asiatischer Mann durch eine weisse Frau (notabene sind Frauen in starken Rollen ja auch unterrepräsentiert) ersetzt wird. Man muss sich anschliessend entschuldigen.

Wenn aber in einem Mittelaltersetting in Europa (in welchem dunkelhäutige Menschen eher selten vorhanden waren) mehrere weisse Charaktere durch Dunkelhäutige ersetzt werden, was den Kennern der Vorlage sicher auch nicht gefällt, dann ist das progressiv und vollkommen in Ordnung.

Wir sollten uns darauf einigen, dass man entweder der Vorlage treu bleiben sollte (und zwar in beiden Szenarien), oder man gibt den Filmumsetzungen freie Hand (und zwar auch in beiden Szenerian). Aber in einem Fall den Austausch zu verurteilen und im Anderen zu bejubeln ist scheinheilig.


----------



## TheSinner (21. Mai 2021)

Dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach. Dr. Strange beispielsweise darf nur von Dr. Strange gespielt werden, Iron Man nur von Iron Man, Hulk nur von Hulk. Mittelalterliche Wikinger nur von mittelalterlichen Wikingern! Schachmatt!


----------



## Phone (21. Mai 2021)

Müsste man dafür nicht eigentlich nen anderen Namen erfinden sowas sie "womanwahsing" immerhin hat man hier garantiert mit Absicht auf eine Frau gesetzt. Damit dann nicht wieder aus irgendwelchen Ecken das gejammer kommt dass zu wenig Frauen mit spielen und vorallem nicht in Hauptrollen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2021)

Gab es da echt "massive Kritik"? Ist mir nie aufgefallen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gab es da echt "massive Kritik"? Ist mir nie aufgefallen.


Nicht nur bei diesem Film. Gab noch andere prominente Beispiele die in den letzten 10 Jahren diesbezüglich negativ aufgenommen wurden, u.a.:

- The Lone Ranger
- Ghost in the Shell
- Exodus: Götter und Könige
- Gods of Egypt

Aber ebenso gibt es umgedrehte Fälle, u.a. bei "Der dunkle Turm" in welchem die Hauptfigur mit Idris Elba besetzt wurde. Kam auch nicht wirklich gut an.

Am meisten aber hagelt es immer wieder Kritik aus Japan und China wenn Chinesen Japaner verkörpern und umgekehrt. Sehen beide Seiten überhaupt nicht gerne.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Am meisten aber hagelt es immer wieder Kritik aus Japan und China wenn Chinesen Japaner verkörpern und umgekehrt. Sehen beide Seiten überhaupt nicht gerne.


Die sehen doch alle gleich aus


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht nur bei diesem Film. Gab noch andere prominente Beispiele die in den letzten 10 Jahren diesbezüglich negativ aufgenommen wurden, u.a.:
> 
> - Ghost in the Shell


Das gibt's aber doch dauernd, daß Remakes an das Zielpublikum angepasst werden.
Als "Rundauge" (sprich: nicht-Japaner/Koreaner/Chinese) kann man sich hierzulande nun mal besser mit nicht-asiatischen Schauspielern identifizieren.

Siehe zB die "The Ring" oder "The Grudge" US- Remakes.



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber ebenso gibt es umgedrehte Fälle, u.a. bei "Der dunkle Turm" in welchem die Hauptfigur mit Idris Elba besetzt wurde. Kam auch nicht wirklich gut an.


Den habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Aber daß der Film nicht gut ankam, lag ja nicht nur an der Hautfarbe der Titelfigur (deren weiße Hautfarbe im Buch auch thematisiert wird, also nicht nur eine Randnotiz ist), sondern wohl zum großen Teil daran, daß er als Erstling einer Filmreihe ungeeignet war, weil die verwendeten Storyschnipsel aus verschiedenen Teilen der Buchserie zusammen gepappt wurden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das gibt's aber doch dauernd, daß Remakes an das Zielpublikum angepasst werden.
> Als "Rundauge" (sprich: nicht-Japaner/Koreaner/Chinese) kann man sich hierzulande nun mal besser mit nicht-asiatischen Schauspielern identifizieren.
> 
> Siehe zB die "The Ring" oder "The Grudge" US- Remakes.


Das ist ein US Ding und nicht zu vergleichen, die machen das auch bei europäischen Produktionen.
Millenium Trilogie, Honig im Kopf, Taxi, ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das gibt's aber doch dauernd, daß Remakes an das Zielpublikum angepasst werden.
> Als "Rundauge" (sprich: nicht-Japaner/Koreaner/Chinese) kann man sich hierzulande nun mal besser mit nicht-asiatischen Schauspielern identifizieren.
> 
> Siehe zB die "The Ring" oder "The Grudge" US- Remakes.


Bei "The Ring" und "The Grudge" wurden aber - anders als "Ghost in the Shell" - Handlungsorte und (!) Figuren gänzlich amerikanisiert. DAS ist schon ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## golani79 (22. Mai 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das ist ein US Ding und nicht zu vergleichen, die machen das auch bei europäischen Produktionen.
> Millenium Trilogie, Honig im Kopf, Taxi, ...


Und meist sehr schlecht .. lohnen eigentlich nicht wirklich, die US Remakes - lieber die Originale.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2021)

Hier schonmal der erste Screenshot aus Black* White Panther 2*, in dem ein Weißer den Part des Panthers übernimmt und - wie Weiße nun mal so sind - direkt einen faschistoiden Staat errichtet und mit dem Kampfgruß "Wakanda forever - and another 1000 years"  seine Gefolgschaft animiert und zusammenschweißt.

Da es sich diesmal um einen Weißen handelt und nicht um eine Rothaut (oder -knochen), haben die übrigen Avengers & Co auch kein Problem damit, ihn als Wakanda-Thronfolger in ihren Reihen zu akzeptieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Lenseflares im Screenshot verraten schon die Sensation:
Der Film wird von J.J. Abrams regiert!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hier schonmal der erste Screenshot aus Black* White Panther 2*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						White Panther (2013) - IMDb
					

White Panther: Directed by Danni Reisfeld. With Ze'ev Revach, Yevgeny Orlov, Meytal Gal, Zura Vulkan Kartvelishvily. In the 1990's a million former USSR Jews arrived in Israel. The immigrants were despised by the local population who feared their 'invasion'. While many embraced the Israeli...




					www.imdb.com
				




Betrug! Markenübernahme! Millionenklage! Typisch J.J. Abrams der Plagiator!


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Den habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Aber daß der Film nicht gut ankam, lag ja nicht nur an der Hautfarbe der Titelfigur (deren weiße Hautfarbe im Buch auch thematisiert wird, also nicht nur eine Randnotiz ist), sondern wohl zum großen Teil daran, daß er als Erstling einer Filmreihe ungeeignet war, weil die verwendeten Storyschnipsel aus verschiedenen Teilen der Buchserie zusammen gepappt wurden.



das Problem bei der Entscheidung war halt auch, dass die Chemie mit anderen Figuren wie Odessa nicht mehr hätte funktionieren können, ähnlich wie bei einem Ready Player One, wo die Hintergrundgeschichte der Figuren durchaus wichtig ist, auch wenn das durch die Filmkompression nicht zum tragen kommt

in anderen Fällen wie jetzt z.B. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis hat das mit Ford Prefect auch keinen gejuckt


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Mai 2021)

Die sollen froh sein, dass mit Tilda Swinton eine so geniale Schauspielerin überhaupt mal in einem Mainstream-Film auftaucht. 

Genau genommen war gerade ihre Besetzung in Dr. Strange  überall doch sehr hoch gelobt. 

Dass der Feige da jetzt den 180er macht ist mal wieder an Lächerlichkeit und Anbiederung an die Falschen nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## Marvin1511 (13. September 2021)

komplett lächerlich dass jetzt sogar drüber diskutiert wird dass da jemand weißes steht... "oh nein mal jemand nicht schwarzes, braunes, gelbes oder grünes" ist doch komplett EGAL!!!!


----------



## Phone (13. September 2021)

Bei Gow wird sich auch darüber aufgeregt das die letzte Riesen ein farbiges Mädchen ist...
Die Leute sind halt dumm und wollen anderen nur was schlecht reden


----------



## Worrel (13. September 2021)

Marvin1511 schrieb:


> komplett lächerlich dass jetzt sogar drüber diskutiert wird dass da jemand weißes steht... "oh nein mal jemand nicht schwarzes, braunes, gelbes oder grünes" ist doch komplett EGAL!!!!


Wenn es sich um einen bereits etablierten Charakter handelt, eben nicht.


----------

